# M&P Packaging!



## KSL (Apr 2, 2009)

Now THIS is driving me nuts.
I bought some shrink bags to wrap my soaps in, and it looks terrible!
The shrink doesn't really shrink smoothly all over and it ends up looking poopy!

I don't want my M&P to shrink, and if I'm shipping it, I think it will be protected with plastic so what do I do?  

How does everyone else package thier M&P?
(and bath bombs?!) LOL


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 2, 2009)

I shrink wrap mine. They aren't completely smooth all over but look good. I bought a heat gun because it works so much better than a blow dryer. While you're heating it, make sure to press down on it so that it's smoother, hope this makes sense!

This one is shrink wrapped:


----------



## KSL (Apr 2, 2009)

MM... what scent is it?
It looks yummy!

*sigh*
Do you buy the shrink wrap bags? Or just the sheets?
Then heat seal the edges?  I am looking at a heat sealer.. cheapest I've found so far is 89.99


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 2, 2009)

naturliche said:
			
		

> MM... what scent is it?
> It looks yummy!
> 
> *sigh*
> ...



It's cucumber melon...thanks! I just buy the bags and use a sealer (without a cutter) for the one end. I got the sealer on ebay for less than $20 and it works great! It's the one without the cutter so I just seal the end and cut the excess off and then shrink it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 2, 2009)

I either wrap mine snug in saran or just drop it down into a cello bag & tie  it w/ a pretty bow.

i don't like fiddling w/ shrink wrap & I find it cna leave a burnt plastic odor on your soaps too.


----------



## KSL (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to try again with the shrink wrap.. maybe I just need a heat gun and not using my hair dryer...

I have a Michael's coupon.. 50% off!!


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 7, 2009)

naturliche said:
			
		

> I'm going to try again with the shrink wrap.. maybe I just need a heat gun and not using my hair dryer...
> 
> I have a Michael's coupon.. 50% off!!



Let me know how it goes for you now that you got the heat gun!


----------



## KSL (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm toying with the idea of using kraft or buther's paper.. or maybe glassine.  

But since my bars aren't perfectly square (er, rectangle), I'm afraid it will end up looking tacky.

*sigh*

I'll let ya know how it goes =)


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2009)

Not trying to be a stick in the mud... but... M&P needs to be wrapped air tight or it will shrink & wither. Because M&P soap contains so much glycerin, it draws moisture from the air, the moist soap will stick to paper & you will have a real mess on your hands.


----------



## KSL (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL.. A real 'stickler'?  how approproate.. haha

I have used wax paper to wrap it up before and its holding up fine.
I *think* that if I wrap it tightly with some sort of smooth paper, like butchers' paper or glassine, it might be okay.

You're right though, kraft probably wouldn't work.
Hmm.. maybe I shoudl stick to shrink.... LOL


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> I shrink wrap mine. They aren't completely smooth all over but look good. I bought a heat gun because it works so much better than a blow dryer. While you're heating it, make sure to press down on it so that it's smoother, hope this makes sense!
> 
> This one is shrink wrapped:


i use the professional resteraunt saran wrap b/c it stretches and pulls tight.  it does great for several months without getting loose.  i would rather use the shrink wrap and avoid the tape but wondered if you can smell the soap through it?


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, you usually can't smell the soap through the shrink wrap. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you usually can't smell the soap through the shrink wrap. At least that's been my experience.


maybe i could shrink wrap the bulk of soap and have one as a sample for smell...hmmmm
thanks!  lara


----------



## candice19 (Jun 23, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you usually can't smell the soap through the shrink wrap. At least that's been my experience.


If you use a thinner gauge shrink wrap you can smell it, I think it's max 75 gauge (or whatever it's measured in).

I can faintly smell my soap through the wrap despite it being completely sealed off.


----------

